

Learning to Speak Object Oriented (Zed Shaw) - nicholjs
http://codepad.org/cYXKPzca

======
candeira
Found a bug:

"instance : What you get when you tell Python to create a class."

Of course, what you get when you tell Python to create a class is a class.
This one should be:

"instance : What you get when you tell Python to create an object of a given
class."

